# Voting, June 2016 POTM



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Check out June's photo's here.

The poll will run for a week, but don't take too long to decide who you will vote for! As always, please no voting for yourself. 

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It must seem a little rigged when the contest organizer's 2 entries tie for first place, but I promise there was no foul play (just a little fowl play). Thanks so much guys! 

So question for the forum. I've noticed participation in both entries and voting has waned on POTM for the last 6 months or so. Is this something we want to keep doing? Any suggestions to change it how it's done? Themes, less frequent contests, etc? Feel free to post here or to PM me if you'd rather.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

that's what I thought einspanner when I handed the reins over to you for running it. It is a lot of work and my feeling is that maybe we should have a "seasonal" ie spring, summer, autumn, winter comp instead of a monthly one.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Those puppy kisses are so sweet and irresistible though  I agree seasonal would probably work better and get more participation.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

I love the Pic contests but never have time to upload/don't always have pics/am away without internet access...

How about if they were done Quarterly? Jan/Feb/March, Apr/May/June, July/Aug/Sept, Oct/Nov/Dec?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback so far! Switching to quarterly was my thought as well. Good to hear it confirmed. 

If we switch to quarterly, do we also want to raise the amount of entries allowed per member? If so, does 3 sound good, one for each month in the quarter? 

Feel free to continue sharing other suggestions as well.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

3 would work for me as I'm not a great photog, but you might want some feedback from more camera-adept members :
Maybe try changing the name of the thread or starting a new thread so people don't miss this as it's still listed as June POTM voting!
Cheers!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I think 2 is enough, it's actually more people posting that I think we need, although more photo's are a boon, and maybe allow 2 votes instead of 1 to make voting "tighter" so we don't have a runaway winner...just a thought.


----------

